# Memorial tattoo



## mrsmommyface (Apr 20, 2012)

I had my first miscarriage a few days ago at 10 weeks pregnant. I've never wanted a tattoo in my life until now...

I want the words "Too beautiful for Earth" and then a star for the baby. I figure that if I ever expereince a miscarriage again, then I'll add another star (on a side note, I now think sad thoughts like this always. I used to be such an optimistic person. Now I'm nothing but afraid of pregnancy.)

The thing is, my husband says that my quote might make people think I am being conceited. What do you think? If someone had the quote I'm wanting, would you recognize that as a miscarriage quote?

Sorry to everyone who has recently lost a baby


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I feel the same as you. I never wanted a tattoo until my losses. That sounds beautiful. Its not a concieted at all and a beautiful way to remember your baby. No one would see it that way either. Thats kind of a rude thing to say on his part too in response to your tattoo remembering your baby idea. No one would ever think of it that way.

I would do it! well I am going to do it. But mine will be their little feet prints on my feet. So they can walk with me where ever I go.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

I got mine under my heart (which is also under my boob) its private and personal.

I didn't want a stranger asking me. Maybe you could get the quote in a different language, or mirror script or?

I'd say though its early give it some time you will be inspired, I was thinking snowflakes, or stars etc before mine came to me.

Its a small prayer my friend said to me when I told him the baby had grown wings instead of feet.


----------



## MommaMeggles (Sep 19, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am also just healing from mine. I scheduled an appointment for next Thursday to get my memorial. This is nothing new for me, I would be considered heavily inked for a woman, and I wrote my artist last night what I wanted and he got right back to me and made an appointment much sooner than usually available.

I am getting a happy strawberry with wings. I wanted something happy and fun to honor the joy I had in the short time I carried this life. From before I even had a positive test until the very end I craved strawberries. Strawberry flavored everything. I am a chef and exposed to all sorts of food, but nothing in all my life tasted as good as a strawberry slushy when I was pregnant.

I am not 100% committed to placement until I see what he draws up for me, but I am planning to get it on the top of my right foot. That way, it is easily visible to me, a real tangible reminder of what was, but is very easily covered if I dont want to share it.


----------



## MommaMeggles (Sep 19, 2012)

My memorial.


----------



## LLQ1011 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aww very sweet.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Love it


----------

